# the Mysteriuos of Cordata which i named 'Trias'



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Some time ago, my friend Antonio Trias, sent me some plants of cordata... They have a lot of rhizomes which would produce new plants. The sumerged plants were planted in my tank... and now they look like a cordata... green upside and pinkish downside, eliptical blade and a bit of buttated. 
The plants from rhizomes are quite differents.... speaking about the propagation method here. They are growing in emersed culture... and the plants look so



















i sent the pictures to Bastmeijer and he tell me that they fit with x purpurea beacause of the marmorated pattern of the leaves... 
My friend Antonio (who sent it to me) told me they were bought as cordata (without var.) five or six years ago directly from Tropica Denmark.

what´s your opinion?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Any opinion? i cann´t believe it... maybe my english is not understood?

Greeting from Spain


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

sure I have an opinion... I am of the opinion that I am very poor at crypt identification. Would be foolish of me to give any other opinion


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

To me, it looks like a Sri Lankan Crypt, not cordata. The leaf shape doesn't look right to me. The fact that plantlets are growing very close to the mother plant may be another indication. Sri Lankan Crypts (ie wendtii etc) grow like this ("clumping"), while those in the cordata group are more inclined to reproduce with runners some distance from the mother plant. This of course is from my own personal observations in growth patterns of Crypts. Flower the plant and you'll know for sure.


----------

